# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen lippu- ja tariffijärjestelmä 6.6.2016 alkaen

## Heikki K

Tampereen seudun uudesta tariffijärestelmästäon valmistunut esitys, joka näkyy tulevan joukkoliikennelautakuntaan juuri ennen vappua. Esitetty malli perustuu vyöhykkeisiin, lippu sisältää vhintään 2 vyöhykettä. Ikärajat muutetaan Waltti-järjestelmän mukaisiksi.

http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/ktp...2015%2015%3a00
http://ktweb.tampere.fi/ktwebbin/ktp...&extension=pdf


Koska noiden linkkien pysyvyydestä ei ole takeita, kopioin esityslistatekstin tähän:




> Joukkoliikennepäällikkö Mika Periviita 22.04.2015:
> 
> Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla toteutettiin joukkoliikenteen järjestämista-van muutos 30.6.2014 alkaen Pirkkalan, Lempäälän, Vesilahden, Kangasalan ja Nokian joukkoliikennepalveluihin. Siirtymäajan sopimukset korvaa-vat palvelut toteutettiin yhteen sovittaen Tampereen linjaston kanssa. Tariffijärjestelmään tehtiin seutuvyöhykkeet alueille, joihin joukkoliikennelautakunnan järjestämä liikenne ulottui. 
> 
> Kesällä 2016 Ylöjärven ja Oriveden suuntien liikenteiden ns. siirtymäajan sopimukset loppuvat ja liikenne siirtyy joukkoliikennelautakunnan järjestämisvastuulle. Samassa yhteydessä on tarkoituksenmukaista toteuttaa koko kaupunkiseudulle yhtenäinen lippu- ja tariffijärjestelmä. 
> 
> Tampereen teknillisen yliopiston Liikenteen tutkimuskeskus Verne teki syksyllä 2012 selvityksen Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuuden tariffi- ja lippujärjestelmävaihtoehdoista. Selvitystyössä tutkittiin lippujen hinnoitteluperiaatteena tasataksaa ja taksavyöhykkeitä, jotka perustuvat kuntarajoihin tai yhdyskuntarakenteen muodostamiin toiminnallisiin alueisiin. 
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden ja lipputulokertymän kannalta par-haimmaksi vaihtoehdoksi osoittautui yhdyskuntarakenteeseen perustuva vyöhykemalli, joka soveltuu hallinnollisia kuntarajoja paremmin taksajärjestelmän hinnoitteluperusteeksi. Vyöhykejärjestelmä muodostuu kuudesta kaupunkiseudun yhdyskuntarakenteeseen perustuvasta etäisyysperustei-sesta maksuvyöhykkeestä. Taksavyöhykkeet muodostavat matkustajan kannalta oikeudenmukaisen ja selväpiirteisen taksajärjestelmän, jossa matkan pituudella ja lipun hinnalla on yhteys. Valitussa vyöhykemallissa lippu sisältää aina vähintään kahden vyöhykkeen matkustusoikeuden. Tällöin vyöhykerajojen merkitys ei ole yhtä suuri kuin yhden vyöhykkeen mallissa, sillä vyöhykerajojen lähellä sijaitsevissa kohteissa kaikkiin matkus-tussuuntiin on samansuuruinen tariffi.
> ...

----------


## Rester

Tarkemmin luin tuota selvitystä, mihin oli Jolin sivuilla linkki, niin siinä esitetään 90/180 vrk:n kausilippujen sekä työmatkalippujen (50 matkaa / 30 vrk) poistamista valikoimista. Jäljelle kausilipuista siis jäisivät 30 vrk ja 360 vrk liput. Kausilippujen osalta poistoa perustellaan niiden pienellä markkinaosuudella. Oma tuntumani on, että eivät nuo nyt niin harvinaisia ole, varsinkaan tuo 90 vrk:n lippu. 180 lienee jäänyt vähän tarpeettomaksi tuon 360 lipun jälkeen. Ymmärrän, että lippujärjestelmää pitää virtaviivaistaa, mutta onko tuokaan noin rajulla kädellä tarpeen? 90 vrk:n lipulla on varmasti kohderyhmänsä.

Noin ylipäänsä ihan järkevään suuntaan menevä hinnoittelu, jos vertaa nykytilaan.

----------


## Precise

Järkevältähän tämä kuulostaa, ja suunta on täysin oikea. Itselleni pisti silmään kertalippujen hinnat: korotus 2,6 eurosta suoraan kolmeen euroon on iso piikki hintakehityksessä, samoin lasten lipun 1  -> 1,5  eli 50 % nousu. Muutenkin hinnat vaikuttivat aika korkeilta nykymalliin verrattuna.

Säilyttäisin itsekin 90 vrk lipun.

----------


## Multsun poika

Onpa jäykkä järjestelmä, jos vain nuo ovat vaihtoehdot.

HSL:n systeemi on mielestäni hyvä, kausilipun voi hankkia 14-365 päiväksi. Jos vaikka loma alkaa kesäkuussa puolessa välissä, ostaa sopivan määrän päiviä lippuunsa. Itsestäänselvää nykyaikaa.

Toinen mistä marisen, on Tampereen päivälippujen (turistilippu) myynti. Miksei niitä voi ostaa linja-autosta kuten Turussa tai Hesassa? Jos kaverini menee Helsingistä Hervantaan kylään ja haluaa ko. lipun, hänen pitää matkustaa keskustaan joko Frenckelliin, aseman R-kioskiin tai Keskustorin Juvenekseen. Myyntipaikkoja voi olla muitakin, mutta olennainen ei muuksi muutu: miksi niitä ei saa kuljettajalta? Mitä on ajatellut tällaisen systeemin pystyttäjä?
Olisi kiva sukeltaa kaverin päähän, että edes hiukan ymmärtäisi..

----------


## Rester

> Järkevältähän tämä kuulostaa, ja suunta on täysin oikea. Itselleni pisti silmään kertalippujen hinnat: korotus 2,6 eurosta suoraan kolmeen euroon on iso piikki hintakehityksessä, samoin lasten lipun 1  -> 1,5  eli 50 % nousu. Muutenkin hinnat vaikuttivat aika korkeilta nykymalliin verrattuna.
> 
> Säilyttäisin itsekin 90 vrk lipun.


Facebook-sivun kommenteissa oli mainittu, että nuo hinnat ovat lähinnä suuntaa-antavia arvioita vuodelle 2017, eli ei todellakaan mitään lukkoonlyötyjä. Alkuun lähdetään ilmeisesti nykyisellä hintatasolla.

----------


## PepeB

"Tulevaisuudessa matkustaja voi tehdä vyöhykevalinnat itse rahastuslait- teilla, mutta se edellyttää vielä laitteiden kehittymistä."

Taitaa TJ odotella, mitä HSL:n lippu-uudistusfarssista tulee, ja tekee sitten itse jatkotoimenpiteen uudistuksen suhteen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Heikki K

> "Tulevaisuudessa matkustaja voi tehdä vyöhykevalinnat itse rahastuslaitteilla, mutta se edellyttää vielä laitteiden kehittymistä."
> 
> Taitaa TJ odotella, mitä HSL:n lippu-uudistusfarssista tulee, ja tekee sitten itse jatkotoimenpiteen uudistuksen suhteen.


Tämäkin on jo edistystä. Pääasia, että kortilla ylipäänsä voi maksaa erilaisia matkoja, eikä tarvi kanniskella erikseen 2 ja 3 vyöhykkeen korttia mukanaan. Nykyään esim. Kangasalle mennessä vaihtoehtoina on joko kuukausikortti tai maksaa kuljettajalle käteisellä 5.

Itse olen ilahtunut myös siitä, että 12-16-vuotiaiden kuukausilippu halpenee 33,5 -> 25. Osin toki siksi, että hyödyn siitä itse aika lailla, mutta muutenkin. Samaten nuorisolipun sitominen ikään eikä opiskelupaikkaa on mielestäni hyvä juttu.

----------


## tkp

Teiskolaiset vaativat tasataksan säilyttämistä myös tulevaisuudessa http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...tasataksa.html

----------


## sub

Yhtä valehtelua ym. pelleilyä Tampereen toiminta on ollut aiemminkin Teiskon suuntaan, joten tasataksan säilymisen mahdollisuus lienee häviävän pieni.

----------


## Multsun poika

Jos Teiskon perukoilta on 40-50 km kaupunkiin, on mielestäni aivan oikein ettei sinne sovelleta kanta-Tampereen taksaa. Vyöhykkeet jotka nojaavat etäisyyteen Tampereen keskustasta ovat oikea tapa hinnoitella kyyti.

Esimerkiksi HSL lanseeraa uuden lippusysteemin 2016. Tuolloin Espoon Tapiolasta (7 km Helsingin asemalle) taksa Hkiin on halvempi kuin Helsingin Puistolasta (16 km Hgin asemalle).

Kuntien palvelut ja asukkaat menevät jatkossa muutoinkin ristiin, joten pelkkään kuntalaisuuteen vetoaminen jonkun syrjäperän erityisaseman puolustamiseksi ei ole tätä päivää. Onneksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi HSL lanseeraa uuden lippusysteemin 2016. Tuolloin Espoon Tapiolasta (7 km Helsingin asemalle) taksa Hkiin on halvempi kuin Helsingin Puistolasta (16 km Hgin asemalle).


Tapiola ja Puistola ovat molemmat samalla B-vyöhykkeellä, joten matkat niiltä maksavat uudessa taksajärjestelmässä saman verran.

----------


## Multsun poika

Totta, pahoittelen virhettäni.

Ehkä Sipoo on parempi verrokki Teiskolle.

Enkä siis tarkoita, että kaikkea tarvitsisi sellaisenaan apinoida muilta. Asoissa on puolensa ja puolensa.

----------


## Eppu

Kaikkein paras olisi tasataksa koko seudulle, samoin kuin Föli-liikenteessä. Kun oikeasti on niin, että Tampereen naapurikuntien liikenteen volyymi on pikaisena veikkauksena ehkä noin 10-15% siitä, mitä Tampereen sisäisessä liikenteessä, joten vaikutus kustannuksiin olisi vain vähäinen - etenkin jos sen myötä tulisi niitä uusia asiakkaitakin. Eikä tarttis kuluttaa aikaa ja resursseja sen miettimiseen, missä on taksarajat ym. Maksujärjestelmä olisi yksinkertainen ja selkeä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Samaa mieltä Epun kanssa.

Ongelma vain on kuka seudullisen tasatariffin maksaa. Esimerkiksi Nokian talous on aivan kuralla, ja kunta irtisanoo väkeään.

Aika todennäköistä on, että Nokia joutuu lähivuosina supistamaan (rahallisia) panoksiaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Jotka ei siis ole nytkään suuria, tiedän.

Mutta kun maan hallitus tasapainottaa valtion taloutta, kuntien rahoitusta leikataan miljardilla. Lakisääteisiä tehtäviä karsitaan kunnilta, ja joukkoliikenne on tulilinjalla koska yleisen joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen ei ole nykyisin edes lakisääteinen tehtävä.

----------


## anttipng

> Teiskolaiset vaativat tasataksan säilyttämistä myös tulevaisuudessa http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...tasataksa.html


Toivottavasti näitä ei kuunnella, vaan tehdään järjellä päätöksiä.

----------


## tkp

> Ongelma vain on kuka seudullisen tasatariffin maksaa. Esimerkiksi Nokian talous on aivan kuralla, ja kunta irtisanoo väkeään.
> 
> Aika todennäköistä on, että Nokia joutuu lähivuosina supistamaan (rahallisia) panoksiaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Jotka ei siis ole nytkään suuria, tiedän.


Nokialla varmasti jo pelkästään sillä että Joli myöntäisi virheensä ja palattaisiin vanhan mallin linjastoon säästettäisiin paljon. Pirkkalan kohdalla Joli jo myönsi virheensä. Nokialla samaa odotellessa...

----------


## Precise

> Nokialla varmasti jo pelkästään sillä että Joli myöntäisi virheensä ja palattaisiin vanhan mallin linjastoon säästettäisiin paljon. Pirkkalan kohdalla Joli jo myönsi virheensä. Nokialla samaa odotellessa...


Offtopic:
Toivottavasti siihen vanhaan linjastoon ei palata takaisin Nokialla. Sitä paitsi Nokialta on kuulemma keväästä lähtien alkanut tulla linjastosta enemmän positiivista kuin negatiivista palautetta. Järjestelmän hyvät puolet alkavat valottua pikku hiljaa, kunhan pahin alkushokki on ohi ja ihmiset ehtivät mukautua uudistukseen. Kehittelisin sitä Nokian aseman vaihtoterminaalia vaikkapa kokonaan katetuksi (vrt Keskustorin terminaali), kun se kuitenkin vakiinnuttaa asemansa tärkeäksi vaihtopaikaksi junasta bussiin ja ainakin aluksi bussista bussiin. Olisin tosin toteuttanut ne ehdotetut muutokset 29:n ja 71:n reitteihin.

Pirkkalassa ei virheellisestä kommentoinnista huolimatta ole palattu vanhaan malliin. Meillä on 1ABC-linjat, joista B:n ja C:n päätepysäkki on Vaitti. Autokierrot on tehty niin, että B-auto jatkaa sujuvasti C-tunnukselle ja päinvastoin. Lisäksi lentoaseman haara ajaa suoraa reittiä, kun 61 kierteli Vähäjärviä ja Kyöstejä. Suunta toki on tässä hieman takaisinpäin. Entinen järjestelmä olisi ollut ihan toimiva, jos lentokenttävuorojen määrää olisi järkevöitetty ja 1K:n päätepysäkki olisi siirretty Turriin (Pirkkala suunnitteli kääntöpaikan rakentamista tälle kesälle, mutta se ilmeisestikin jää nyt toteuttamatta). Nykymallia ei voi oikein vielä arvioida, mutta hienoa, jos se palvelee ihmisiä paremmin. Tyhjien penkkien liikuttelua läpi viikonloppujen Turkkiradalla pidän edelleen rahanhaaskuuna, ja siinä aiemmin esittämäni parannukset vanhaan malliin olisivat toimineet paremmin.

Ontopic:
Jolila on nyt myöntymässä asioihin, joilla olisi vaikeutettu matkustamista turhaan. Lastenvaunumatkustajia tuskin tulee kovin montaa Ylöjärven perukoilta, ja tuskin vaihtoajan pidennyksestäkään kohtuuttomia kustannuksia tulee. Nämä kuitenkin parantavat matkustusolosuhteita näitä palveluja tarvitseville aika paljon. Puolentoista tunnin vaihto-oikeus on mielestäni perusteltu myös C-vyöhykkeellä (pääosin nykyinen kakkosvyöhyke), jonka reunamilta matka-aika Tampereelle voi olla se 50 minuuttia, jolloin saa olla jo tuuria vaihtoyhteyden osumisessa.

Seudullista tasataksaa en näe kannatettavana ideana. Sen sijaan kauimmaisten vyöhykkeiden hintojen lasku tuskin aiheuttaa tulopudotusta, päin vastoin se voi pelastaa ne muutamat "melkein tuoreet yksityisautoilijat".

----------


## Heikki K

Nythän se on sitten päätetty joukkoliikennelautakunnassa.
http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/muutokset-2016.html

amulehti on pitänyt asiaa esillä pari päivää
http://www.aamulehti.fi/Pirkanmaa/11...atkustaa+.html

----------


## Precise

Onko kukaan bongannut HSL:n lipuntarkastajia? Ei ole tullut missään kohtaa vastaan ja eivätpähän ole Nysseltäkään päivitystä aiheesta antaneet.

----------


## PepeB

> Onko kukaan bongannut HSL:n lipuntarkastajia? Ei ole tullut missään kohtaa vastaan ja eivätpähän ole Nysseltäkään päivitystä aiheesta antaneet.


Eipä niihin törmää HSL-alueellakaan työnteossa, aina tauolla ovat, kun ne bongaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## mikkokoo

> Onko kukaan bongannut HSL:n lipuntarkastajia? Ei ole tullut missään kohtaa vastaan ja eivätpähän ole Nysseltäkään päivitystä aiheesta antaneet.


Ei ole näkynyt.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onko kukaan bongannut HSL:n lipuntarkastajia? Ei ole tullut missään kohtaa vastaan ja eivätpähän ole Nysseltäkään päivitystä aiheesta antaneet.


Ylen  uutisen mukaan  lippujen tarkastus Tampereella alkaa huomenna.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Onko kukaan bongannut HSL:n lipuntarkastajia?


Ainakin Yleisradio bongasi HSL-tarkastajia Tampereella:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/lipuntarkastaj...?ref=leiki-uup

----------


## tkp

Valitus Teiskon bussimatkojen hinnoista hylätty http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...tos-tuli-talla

----------

